# insurance will pay for your weed!!!



## greenguy (Jun 4, 2009)

11 days ago a company called GE Medical Billing made it possible for medical marijuana customers to file claim with their insurance company and have the meds paid for via insurance. Very soon all CA dispensaries will have the capability to process these claims. Your insurance company on average will reinverse ~$163 back to you per month. This is truly groundbreaking and will help to push the marijuana industry further into the mainstream!

My question to you all is...*Now that this is available to you will you use it?*


*using your insurance to pay for your meds will not raise the cost of insurance, appear on medical records nor will your employer ever find out


----------



## greenguy (Jun 4, 2009)

they provide claims services for all insurance carriers in the United States, except Medicare, Medicaid, Veterans Administration and any federally underwritten or sponsored insurance program. From what I understood from the information I recieved on this new service, Medicare and or Medicaid will be on the program shortly as well.

signing up for this service doesnt cost anything you simply register online.


----------



## NYC_Diesel x Jack_Herer (Jun 4, 2009)

Perhaps.....but it is up to your actual insurance carrier to decide what forms of medical treatment they cover.  I would love to get a massage every Tuesday with a happy ending, but my insurance carrier doesn't consider message therapy a form of medical treatment covered by my plan.....


----------



## greenguy (Jun 4, 2009)

Its up to your doctor to decide what form of treatment is best for you...the above statement taken directly off the website seems to indicate that all major insurance carriers have accepted medical marijuana as treatment, which makes this such a breakthrough.

This is for actual medical marijuana patients prescribed to by their doctor for the following diagnosis:

Abdominal Adhesions 
Anorexia 
Arachnoiditis 
Arthritis 
Auto-immune-Rheumatoid Fibromyalgia 
Biological Impacts on Blood Pressure or Pulse Rate 
Blood Pressure Due to Pain 
Cancer of All Types 
Cardiac Degeneration - Disease 
Crohn's Disease 
Dementia 
Dysphoria 
Epilepsy 
Glaucoma 
Headaches - Migraines 
HIV 
Hormone Abnormalities 
 Hypertension 
Interstitial Cystitis 
Intractable Pain 
Joint Degeneration of Hip, Knees, or Feet 
Multiple Sclerosis 
Muscle Wasting 
Nausea 
Neuroendocrine Dysregulation 
Obesity Due to IP 
Osteoporosis 
Reflex Sympathetic Dystrophy (RSD) 
Respiratory or Chronic Lung Issues 
Restriction of Mobility Due to Pain 
Rheumatoid Arthritis 
Spine Degeneration 
Systemic Lupus Erythematosis 
Terminal Conditions


----------



## NYC_Diesel x Jack_Herer (Jun 4, 2009)

This is true, but your insurance carrier can always force you to go for a second opinion.  I had to do this when my normal physician said that I needed back surgery.  My insurance company required me to get a second opinion, NATURALLY the doctor the insurance company sent me to spent 5 minutes with me and wrote a 2 page report saying my problems could be dealt with through physical therapy.  
  What youare going to see is a reaction from insuracne companies, some willing to cover the costs from GE and some refusing.

The news is certainly a step in the right direction and I am glad to see a company attempting to do this.  It pushes the fight onto the insurance companies and will force them to take a stand.


----------



## greenguy (Jun 4, 2009)

I agree with you completely...this is definately gray area. I will post if I find out more.


----------



## greenguy (Jun 17, 2009)

a friend of mine has taken the job with GE medical billing and is currently working with the dispensaries to make this openly available to everyone, although I will say it is catching on more slowly than we thought...all the dispensaries want to see that the others are doing it before they will!?!?


----------



## NorCalHal (Jun 17, 2009)

Playing with fire. This will cause WAY more harm then good.


----------



## greenguy (Jun 30, 2009)

why do you think that?


----------



## NorCalHal (Jun 30, 2009)

Why..Because that is letting in the "Big Companies". Period. If they get involved, here comes the "regulations". Soon, they will dictate what "kind" of herb can be bought. What "price range" is acceptable. How much is acceptable.

Keep em the hell out. If you need to have insurance pay for your herb, then just grow it.

This is a lame idea. I know it aint yours Greenguy. As a Whole, we need to eliminate Insurance companies, not involve them in MMJ, thats for sure.


----------



## DirtySouth (Jun 30, 2009)

100000000% agreed.Insurance companies have way to much money/power to be involved in the MMJ movement.They WILL persuade things to go there way.Medical ins. is all EDIT up(around these parts)not in our favor @ all,not in the least bit.Get them involved in MMJ and,lets just say,they would be in it 4 the money period.NOT GOOD.



> 1. ......... Adding spaces or other characters to the filtered word is not acceptable here. If you attempt to bypass the filter by using any means, it's a direct act against the rules of this site.


----------



## Six (Jun 30, 2009)

Just a quick insert here to get the fire rollin...lol...marijuana is still a schedule I drug and as long as it is schedule I it can not be prescribed, it can only be recommended as a theraputic tool...also, as long as it is schedule I and can not be prescribed, an insurance company cant be billed for it...they have alot of work to do in congress before this will ever become a working thing...


----------



## DirtySouth (Jun 30, 2009)

Does this mean your buddy is working for a fragulant company?To me it does,I mean if it can't be perscribed what are they REAlly TRYIN TO DO?


----------



## Crisp2aBurned (Jun 30, 2009)

This is pure crapola.  First of all, this isn't an insurance company, it's a billing company.  And why on earth would any company name themselves "GE" and then have no tie whatsoever to the corporate behemoth?  "No inference should be taken nor is it implied that we are in any way whatsoever associated or affiliated with the General Electric Company and or any of its medical subsidiaries."  
Doctors and specialists CANNOT prescribe marijuana, only agree that the patient could benefit from its use.
Sounds like a really dangerous scam.  Stay away and be safe, friends.
-C


----------



## greenguy (Jun 30, 2009)

I have all the same concerns...I have merely posted this for the back and forth it would cause and to get others opinions


----------



## greenguy (Jun 30, 2009)

The man who started the company claims to have the backing of the major insurance companies, however I cant recall what kind of proof he had.


----------



## greenguy (Jun 30, 2009)

I talked to my friend and he says that he quit the job bc its not catching on fast enough...but he did say that it does work and that the money is returned to you in 13 days


----------

